# Anybody not make it to the bathroom???



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi all Just wondering if anyone didn't make it to the bathroom in time??? It happened to me once. I was 7 mins. from my home. Drove like a madwoman, but did not make it. Worst part, my car had white leather. Many years later it's funny. At the time i was so mad and shocked. Has anyone had similar stories?????????


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

How many stories do you need? At my worst, I had a home office right next to the bathroom and a few mornings I couldn't even make it _there_ there on time. I also had an arthritic hip and a large dog that needed walking every night. It was not unusual to see me limping home, while waddling on both legs, trying to keep myself from fouling myself anymore than had already occurred.It's funny now, but I was always near tears when it would happen.Been there, done that, threw out the underwear.Mark


----------



## 18855 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, i have 1 better! My family and I were camping, while walking to the pool. It just happened! started running down my leg(shorts on). Thank God they have a sense of humor and were all laughing because I could have cried. i think I did inside. it is somehow funny to me now. But that isn't the only time for me either. i never thought I would share this story!


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

my worst fear is it happenin in the pool! It'd be horrific anywhere, and thankfully it hasn't happened to me yet, but with a bathing suit you couldn't hide it, and if the water got dirty...ugh. I love swimming but I'm terrified of the upcoming summer. Maybe I'll just get a brown bathing suit and only swim in lakes


----------



## 17694 (Mar 19, 2007)

Been there done that! At work with the bathroom right around the corner, riding my motorcyle and getting home and my partner wanting a hug, too many times to mention.As the others say can laugh now but was crying then!!


----------



## 15087 (Mar 24, 2007)

At Disneyworld was my first time 20 years ago, been battling it since. Work in a clean room so it takes about 5 minutes to get to a bathroom once the need begins. I keep clothes in the car now.


----------



## 15597 (Mar 6, 2007)

I see you have got quite a welcome to the club. It has happened to me at least 6 times in the last 6 weeks. Unlike the others here I am not at the point where I can laugh at this, I whish I could but I don't think that day will ever come.


----------



## Verleen (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't think you are truly a member of the "club" until you've experienced not making it to the bathroom!! Has happened to me several times and it doesn't get any easier to accept it! It has not happened yet in front of my new husband and am praying that it doesn't but it probably is inevitable! Welcome to marriage to Verleen!!


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I think we all have those stories. Especially car stories. I haven't had anything like that lately since I've gotten things under control but I am definitely a member of the club. I can look back with humor now. I laughed until I cried reading one person's story about being stopped by police for speeding. You can guess why he was speeding.


----------



## descartesmom (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh yes. I was in a store, feeling fine and then a little twinge and then, well it was embarassing. Thankfully I knew someone who worked there so I could use the staff toilet. Sadly, this toilet meant me trying to climb steep steps and trying to make sure the stuff didn't slip down.The bathroom was tiny and it was difficult to clean properly.Since then I have bought the incontinence pants, but when I've worn them I've never had an accident. Take them off and wham.


----------



## pmc (Aug 1, 2006)

It's happened to me many times - twice at work where I had to go back in to my office crying to tell my supervisor I had to leave - in the car too many times to count, and once while we were tent-camping - try getting out of a sleeping bag and up to the bathroom in the dark ### 2:00 am while avoiding any moose/elk/bear that happen to be in the campground!! I guess it's true that what doesn't kill us will make us stronger, or at least allow us to find a reason to get up the next day and do it all again!


----------



## 14348 (Jun 18, 2005)

I remember the first time in 2nd grade. I made it to the ditch in front of my house and sat down? Too many times in the car to count. My desk is just 10 feet from the bathroom and some days barely make that, sometimes not. Such a mess isn't it? I had hemorrhoid surgery 4 weeks ago. The muscles still aren't quite right so when I even think I might go I start running for the bathroom. What a way to live huh?


----------



## 17692 (Apr 5, 2007)

I didn't make it to the bathroom on the 4th of July. I was driving in the car with my 3 year old daughter. The closest place I could stop was my mom's and the only other person there was my brother in law. I was so embarassed! Also, I'm a teacher and I've come close to not making it to the bathroom several times. I don't know what I would do if I had an accident in front of my students. Can you imagine if your teacher messed her pants in class? I would never live it down.


----------



## 14348 (Jun 18, 2005)

Yucky, I couldn't imagine what torture a teacher would go through!I remember years ago my boss told me she had wet the bed the night before when she was dreaming she was on the toilet. If no one knew why on earth would you confess such a thing, to an employee nonetheless!


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

It happened to me once, but this was years before i had ibs. I remember it was extremely embarrassing though but luckily i was only about 6-7 so it wasn't as bad as if i was my age now where things seem 5 times more embarrasing lol. There have been loads of times when i've been stuck in the car desperate for the toilet and thinking i'm not going to make it but luckily so far i've made it each time.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

been there sone that PLENTY of times. Lets see yes at DIsney, in the middle of a store, that day NO WARNING at all, in my car, running to the bathroom at camping(now I bought a bigger camper with my own bathroom)Not fun and to me still not funny


----------



## 14636 (Sep 13, 2006)

all i can say is thank god for fast food resturant bathrooms


----------



## 16238 (Apr 19, 2007)

Several times it has woken me up in the middle of the night. I don't know how many underwear I have had to throw away. My husband is always asleep when it happens. It's a real downer and very embarassing! I keep hoping I will find relief so it does not happen anymore.


----------



## 22684 (Apr 13, 2007)

Figured I would contribute something a little different, but will hopefully make all laugh. I used to take 13 - 16 immodium a day just to make it around for short trips. Had a few close calls like being two exits away on the parkway from my college, barely parking and making it into the most disgusting rest room on earth, and in the process missing half the time alotted for my final exam in a major science class. All that aside, I think the only reason I never had an accident is because, as my family and husband put it, I've got a, "sphincter of steel"!!! NO joke, I never had IBS until 6 months pregnant with my first child (I was just 26). However, I always had bathroom issues since I was a child (my brothers joked around that my IBS was karma for my bathroom paranoia! NO they're not cruel, they just tried to make me laugh when I was low). My issues were then, and believe it or not, still are, that I would not go number 2 in a public restroom ever. And if I was only away for a weekend or less, I would hold a number 2 in until returning to my own home bathroom! (Obviously if I was away for more than 3 days, even my rear end muscles couldn't hold back)! I hope your laughing already, because I am while writing this, because its all true! When my doctor said he was amazed I never had an accident my husband kindly shouted out to the office...."she's got a sphincter of steel!" Believe it or not, the punch line is that my doctor said all those years of controlling my bowels probably strenghthened my muscles in that area so much, that it probably, seriously, is the reason I never had an accident! Ironic, funny, and I hope my true story made some of you smile.My heart goes out to those of you that are still suffering from accidents and said you cannot laugh about it. I can't even begin to imagine your pain/embarassement. All I can tell you is this, you must be very strong people, a lot stronger than me, because with my issues, if I suffered any more than I did before starting lotronex a year and a half ago, I seriously don't know if I could have made it to where I am today. Hang in there, hopefully screwed up "sphincter of steal girl" was able to give you a little smile!Sincerely,Martha Rose


----------



## 22684 (Apr 13, 2007)

In response to raecast33... I know it is embarassing, but I'm sure you're husband loves you and would not only understand, but would help you, let him, you need his support. Although I never suffered an accident as I mentioned above. When I was hospitalized for my condition on December 31st 2003 - start of 2004. I was throwing up And D - ing so much that I blacked out. My husband had rushed home from work (dialed before passing out)after just arriving in the city, hopped a train back to me. Woke me from my blacked out state, helped me get dressed with pads in my underwear, just in case. Cleaned up the puke, blood, and other splatter mess from off and around the toilet and the floor in front of it. Called my doctor, dropped off our infant daughter at my mother's and took me to the emergency room.As if this wasn't humiliating for me enough, several times in the emergency room, he not only escorted me to the bathroom, he came in with me and stood over me to make sure I didn't pass out again, and to hold my IV bags for me (I didn't want them on the dirty floor and until they placed me in my room, the ER did not hook my IV's to a rolling poll).I vaguely remember breaking down crying, saying I understand if he wanted to leave (and I don't think I meant just the bathroom), because we were only married 3 years, and he never signed up for this. I told him he shouldn't have to be doing this kind of thing until I was at least 85. I'll never forget what he said to me, it still mkes me cry to this day.He said, "I love you, and the day I knew that, and the day I married you, I didn't just sign up for this, I volunteered for it, and wouldn't trade it for the world. I wish I could make you better, but until we can get you better, ...and even if they can't god forbid make you better, I will always be here for you." Then he jokingly added, "Besides after this we have no secrets, no privacy from each other, so we are closer now because of it!"My husband has been a tower of support for me. I love him, and owe him more than words can say.Let your husband in, it will calm your anxieties and give you support in so many ways.P.S. - my husband and I are now happily married 7 years with two beautiful daughters. Since I started Lotronex a year and a half ago, my life is as close to normal as it ever will be. I feel good again, life is good again. But the bad times my hubby and I shared has created a bond that I know will continue to grow through all the good and the bad times to come in the future.Best of luck.Sincerely,Martha Rose


----------



## 23079 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm totally sympathizing with you!! I have done it in my car before...had to whip it into Mom and Dads lane and go running clutching the back of my sagging jeans....so embarrassing and my Gpa was there..so gross! Yesteday I was standing at the sink, putting my contacts in (3 inches from the toilet) and it just started running out...I had no control whatsoever! So, I had to hop in the shower,which made me late to work....GRRR! Well, welcome to the club...sorry you have to be a member!!


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Martha Rose, That was a wonderfull story. Your husband sounds like a real sweetheart. Always remember how special he is to you.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by Martha Rose:Figured I would contribute something a little different, but will hopefully make all laugh. I used to take 13 - 16 immodium a day just to make it around for short trips. Had a few close calls like being two exits away on the parkway from my college, barely parking and making it into the most disgusting rest room on earth, and in the process missing half the time alotted for my final exam in a major science class. All that aside, I think the only reason I never had an accident is because, as my family and husband put it, I've got a, "sphincter of steel"!!! NO joke, I never had IBS until 6 months pregnant with my first child (I was just 26). However, I always had bathroom issues since I was a child (my brothers joked around that my IBS was karma for my bathroom paranoia! NO they're not cruel, they just tried to make me laugh when I was low). My issues were then, and believe it or not, still are, that I would not go number 2 in a public restroom ever. And if I was only away for a weekend or less, I would hold a number 2 in until returning to my own home bathroom! (Obviously if I was away for more than 3 days, even my rear end muscles couldn't hold back)! I hope your laughing already, because I am while writing this, because its all true! When my doctor said he was amazed I never had an accident my husband kindly shouted out to the office...."she's got a sphincter of steel!" Believe it or not, the punch line is that my doctor said all those years of controlling my bowels probably strenghthened my muscles in that area so much, that it probably, seriously, is the reason I never had an accident! Ironic, funny, and I hope my true story made some of you smile.My heart goes out to those of you that are still suffering from accidents and said you cannot laugh about it. I can't even begin to imagine your pain/embarassement. All I can tell you is this, you must be very strong people, a lot stronger than me, because with my issues, if I suffered any more than I did before starting lotronex a year and a half ago, I seriously don't know if I could have made it to where I am today. Hang in there, hopefully screwed up "sphincter of steal girl" was able to give you a little smile!Sincerely,Martha Rose


I have a sphincter of steel too!







I can hold it all in for up to three days. I too, can only go in my own bathroom at home. I've NEVER done a number 2 at school and the only time I ever did one on a school camp was when we were on camp for five days and even then only went twice. I think all my years of training myself to hold it in have actually paid off


----------



## 20287 (Apr 29, 2007)

haha yess I love this post. so I was on my way to myrtle beach with 4 of my friends and the one girl's mom. we are stuck in traffic and there is like no reststop for miles. so yeah I'm pooping myself, run out of the car through traffic and poop in the smallest woods ever. meanwhile my friends are taking pictures and waving to the cars passing. its so funny now but then I was about to die.


----------



## 20287 (Apr 29, 2007)

martha rose,I really hope I find a husband like yours.


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank goodness I was at home. I wasn't 20 feet from my bathroom and still didn't make it. When I was potty training my kids, I told them to stop waiting till the last minute. I guess I don't set a very good example. Next I will be saying it's just old age. (LOL)


----------



## Chelc124 (Jun 1, 2007)

N/A sorry dont know how to delete a post!


----------



## Chelc124 (Jun 1, 2007)

This is a response to Martha Rose's postings.....I too must have a "spincter of steel". I have had an unpredictable stomach since childhood. I also had a lot of anxiety. Any time i got nervous in school my stomach would cramp up and get REALLY upset. Also, sometimes my stomach would get bored and just to mess with me, would get upset. I also had a HUGE phobia of going #2 in any bathroom other than my own (still do!) so as a kid, I would have to hold diarrhea in for 2 maybe 3 hours + a bus ride home until I would allow myself any relief. It's really sad to look back on. But yes, I have spend WAY TOO MANY drives home saying to myself, "relax! relax! relax! breath! breath! We are almost home!!!! You can do this!!!" (everyone probably knows these self talks.) I have been "holding it in" all my life and I really do think that I have tightened that spincter muscle to my advantage. I wrote this in another posting, but ill write it again because I think I MIGHT have found something that might be helping (and its attainable!)...ill cut and paste:Here is something worth trying...ginger root capsules. About a week ago I bought a bottle of ginger root because I heard it works wonders at preventing motion sickness. (I was going on a road trip w/ the boyfriend who drives a stick shift car.....and I ALWAYS get sick in it). It was great because the ginger root worked GREAT. Ginger root actually calms the stomach, prevents indigestion, prevents/treats nausea, relieves gas....it does so much. It is odd enough that my IBS-D symptions seem to have REALLY let up these past few days while taking ginger root. So I am going to keep taking them to see what happens. Ginger root capsules can be found in any health food study, or you can even try grocery stores...and it is not very expensive. Try it. They recommend ginger root for pregnant woman w/ morning sickness and chemo patients.Let me know what you guys think!!!! And I'll keep you guys updated on the long-term effects of the ginger is working out.


----------



## Sandy43 (Jun 3, 2007)

I just got finished reading these stories (just found the board this evening) and boy can I relate. I do not have the "official" diagnoses of IBS (granted, haven't had to see a doctor in years, and was just too stubborn to go about this until now). My last time I didn't make it was just this morning. It probably wouldn't have been so bad had I not had to climb out of bed over something or other - before the "spincter of steel" (LOVE that term!) kicked in - but enough had escaped to soil my pants. This is the first time in a couple months that I had a "slip" - most of the time, the sphincter is held so tight, I withstand immense stomach cramps and gas cramps...... even having to pause and clench before I move, get out of a car, or whatever. I fight like heck to NOT have the D episodes at work, but there are days........ and even then I try to hold as long as I can. My only downfall during those times is if I have to urinate. There is no way for me to not do one without the other. Naturally during those "held" moments, I get the "explosive" kind...... and if it's at work, I pull out every trick in the book. Turning on the faucet before I go...... spray before hand, curtesy flush the moment I can (and sometimes more than once), spray like no tomorrow........ then close the door while leaving the light (and exhaust fan) on.I am just very thankful I found this forum - I read about the Calcuim supplement and I will be picking up some TOMORROW (heck, I might slip out tonight to get some). I just wanted to say to everyone here, in our "not normal-ness" of IBS, thank you for making me feel like I am "normal" in the world of IBS. I thought I was losing my mind - well, not literally, but it was FRUSTRATING and I KNEW this is not how it should be.... I started having my symptoms around 6 years ago.Sandy


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome to the boards Sandy. You will find a lot of wonderfull people and info here. Best wishes!!


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome Sandy...you came to the right place. I hope the calcium works for you like it has for so many of us. Read the boards and everything else you can about IBS. Check out ...com and Heather's cheat sheet. I always eat soluble fiber foods first and avoid my trigger foods. I can go out now and not have to take imodium before leaving the house. Of course, I always have it with me, most of us do. Calcium has given me my life back. Others have things that work for them so if calcium does not work for you after trying it for awhile, there are other options as nothing works for everybody. You are among friends here, we know what you are going through. Good luck... GadJett


----------



## Sandy43 (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome - I've got a lot of reading to catch up on














Sandy


----------



## anniemac (May 30, 2007)

Hi guys, bot, can I relate to what you said,Sandy! I have had SO many "accidents" with the D>, you know, its awful whtn you are sitting down peacefully, doing whatever, then, you know you HHAVE TO go, & that when you stand up-all hell breaks loose! & I even get peculiar, embarressing sound effects! I tried a cough once to mask the noises issuing form my pants_BIG MISTAKE! of course- it got louder, so I tried to run, tugging pants down at same time- I chucked out the toilet mat after it was poo'd on too many times. O, its just a barrel of laughs! Yes, you have come to the right place! cheers, anniemac


----------



## anniemac (May 30, 2007)

Sorry, forgot to mention, I am trying the calcium. It is working a bit, I only had 1 accident today, a definate improvement. & I am finding the D. is less now-great! anniemac


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Well... I dont think some one has ibs d if they havent had an attack!







Once I was in a nightclub.... and you can guess what happened... Needless to say the majority of my friends knew i had ibs after that!


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

yeh-I'm a fully paid up member too. Just this week had "physiology" tests and discovered I had a weak/damaged sphincter as a result of an episiotomy 25yrs ago. Apparently, it is very common -much more common that we all think (so I was told) so maybe some of you have this as well as IBS-d which is adding to your burden. I think exercises can help and there is a surgical option for some people. I don't know yet if they will offer me anything but if they do and it helps I'll be letting you know.


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

I just want to say a god bless you to the woman who let me cut in front of her in the bathroom line at Old Navy five years ago, because she saved me from having an accident there. So wherever you are Old Navy customer, I salute you.


----------



## Halleycomet (Jan 6, 2010)

New here but THANK YOU THANK YOU for sharing!!! I knew it wasn't "Just Me" but this is not a topic you just casually bring up at the check out. I once had an encounter with a woman who pulled in as I was getting out of my car to take some kid to the restroom and she was hysterical; had apparently gone to her gym and had "an accident" on the way home. I felt sooooo bad for her and have often wondered if she was OK and just had a "moment" or if she had something worse. Now I can feel for her even more! The absolute worst tho are the Absolutely NO Warning times when you have NO idea anything is going to happen. I had that "Sphincter of Steel" once but someone stole it---now I feel like I have a used and abused rubber band. Walking makes it worse, driving is always "iffy" can't tell you how many times I have had to turn around and go home---and we live miles from anywhere and as an amputee the woods while tempting are not an option. Have seriously thought of getting one of those camping potties---can potty train the grandkid and granny can multi task! My daughter laughed at my looking at one of those at a yard sale but a few weeks later I had a no warning problem in the car with her driving and a friend of hers with us---fortunately a former nurse---and embarassing as it was---and this is what drove me to a new MD---I am extremely sure it could have been worse. I have tried the breathing---didn't work for having kids so might as well try it for something else! The affirmations---the counter-pain---ya know digging the fingernails into the hand til it bleeds---and nothing has ever really worked for long. Not laughing but not crying today anyway. I did have a serious problem one night after an very stressful day---we had a new propane tank installed and the installer set my kitchen on fire---I think that counts as stress!!!!---and in the middle of the night I woke up just seeing those flames coming at me. I use a scooter at night after I take my leg off-see above---and I completely FORGOT that I no longer HAVE a leg. On my Amputee group everyone says this will happen and there I had been breaking my arm patting myself on the back cause it had NOT happened to me! Well pride goeth etc and there I was half on the floor half on the bed screaming for my snoring husband and guess what decided to rear it's extremely ugly head! Managed to get myself on the bed---of course now a big mess---and get on the scooter and go clean up. But that still left the bed issue. Wet wipes are a wonderful thing but can only do so much. Had to enlist help to get stuff off the bed and to laundry as I can't do our extremely steep steps to washer. Oh well if I thought this was a secret---I doubt it think my husband is just too polite to tackle me on it---it was not any longer. He is another one of the GOOD HUSBANDS---has stuck by me thru all of my med issues including my telling him I had a toe that needed to be looked at (and we told our son we would bring dinner home!) Ended up being transferred from our local med center in the middle of the night to a big major teaching hosp in NH and well I came home 10 days later minus half of my foot due to an extremely rare germ. Two years later I broke my foot/ankle and after a year when it refused to heal (not having a competant MD didn't help matters) I decided to have it amputated---let's see walking in 6 weeks with a prosthetic vs NEVER walking again---easy peasy. And thru ALL of this he has been right there. The kid however is STILL nagging me about that dinner!!!! Way to get your kids attention--wander off for a toenail issue and almost die---that'll focus their minds!!!! What??? Mom might die and I can only inherit her MINIVAN????


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome Halley! I really enjoyed reading your post and I hope your son stops nagging you about that dinner soon!


----------



## laurenibs (Apr 22, 2010)

So I am not alone with the problem of incontinence? I just joined the group and posted a new topic...new member. I want Lotronex! Twice in public I didn't make it to the bathroom. Now I always carry a small jacket that can be tied around the waist just in case. I guess as one member above said it may be wise to keep a change of clothes in the car. Even then I'd have to get to the car unnoticed! All I know is once the pain and gurgling begin my body goes into panic mode, i start sweating, heart pounding and lose concentration if I am speaking to someone. I guess this would be a panic attack although i never had this happen unless I am in this situation. What a horrible way to live in fear of an accident!


----------

